# Solved: Can't find camera icon on Ipad2



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I can't find the camera icon anywhere. Here's what I've done: 

* checked settings- restrictions. It's not indicated.

* Reset home layout. No dice. 

Not sure what to do at this point......where is that camera???


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

iPad model and iOS version?


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Okay, egg on the face. It was a donated iPad that looks "new," and turns out to be 1st generation, so no camera (What was Apple thinking??)

Thanks for responding.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

